# Math.sin in Radiant in Java?



## magic_halli (22. Okt 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich Math.sin(90) ausrechnen lasse, dann erhalte ich in Java als Ergebnis 0,893997! Also ist die Ergebnisanzeige in Radiant?!
Ich würde das aber gern in Grad ausgerechnet bekommen. Also Math.sin(90) sollte dann 1 sein!

Warum ist das so bzw. wie kann ich das für meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?

Danke.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (22. Okt 2007)

```
double eingrad =  Math.PI / 180d ;
```


----------



## Gast (22. Okt 2007)

siehe 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html#toRadians(double)


----------



## magic_halli (22. Okt 2007)

Mh, das scheint nicht zu klappen... wenn ich folgendes berechnen lasse:

```
System.out.println(Math.toDegrees(Math.sin(90)));
```
,dann kommt hierbei '51.222235723088794' heraus! 
Math.sin(90) liefert mir in Java doch den Radiant-Wert eines Winkels?! Also, laut Definition von 'toDegrees' muss ich ja nun auch den Radiant-wert einsetzen, um den Grad-Wert zu erhalten: "toDegrees - Converts an angle measured in radians to the equivalent angle measured in degrees."
Mh, wieso kommt dann nicht 1 heraus? Hab ich nen Denkfehler?  :?:


----------



## JPKI (22. Okt 2007)

Die Ergebnisanzeige ist nicht in Radiant, das Ergebnis ist doch der Sinus :kopfkratz:
Du musst den Parameter der Sinusfunktion in Radiant angeben, etwa so:

```
public static double getSinus(double angleInDegrees) {

 double angleInRadians = Math.toRadians(angleInDegrees);
 return Math.sin(angleInRadians);
}
```


----------



## magic_halli (22. Okt 2007)

Omg, also doch Denkfehler meinerseits!   

Danke, funzt jezt.


----------

